# calcaneal-cuboid fusion with hindfoot cancellous graft



## Lindseywingate1990 (Jun 13, 2012)

I need an opinion for coding this.

I am coding a hindfoot calcaneal-cuboid fusion which i have coded with 28740. My question is through a seperate incision the surgeon took a cancellous calcaneal bone graft? Would i use 20900? I have no idea what to use.


Thanks!


----------



## nyyankees (Jun 13, 2012)

Lindseywingate1990 said:


> I need an opinion for coding this.
> 
> I am coding a hindfoot calcaneal-cuboid fusion which i have coded with 28740. My question is through a seperate incision the surgeon took a cancellous calcaneal bone graft? Would i use 20900? I have no idea what to use.
> 
> ...



we do...


----------

